# What's the difference between EMG 808 and 808X?



## Kali Yuga (Mar 12, 2011)

I searched and didn't find anything other than that someone said the EMG 808X was more "organic", whatever that means. I'm going to order some pickups for an Ibanez RGA8 this weekend and need to decide whether the 808 or 808X would better suit me. I'm basically going for Meshuggah tone, or as close as possible with Engl e530. Percussive and tight.


----------



## juliangallows (Mar 12, 2011)

If your dead set on emgs I would go with the x series. It doesnt drive the pre in the pickups as hard, which I think is what you would want for an 8 string. Keep as much mud out as possible. I have the x series in a p/j bass and love it. Where as I hated the standard emgs. Not nearly as sterile & compressed in the low end either.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 12, 2011)

I would prefer Lundgren but I'm not a fan of pickup rings and don't want to fool around with changing any of the electronics by switching from active to passive. I can get a couple EMGs for the price of one Lundgren too, and I'm not on the EMG hate bandwagon. I'm a fan, and can switch down the road if needed. I'm only asking about the tonal differences between 808 and 808X.


----------



## saovi (Mar 13, 2011)

You can go Lundren M8s without the need for any pickup ring if you go with their pickup cover which essentially looks exactly like the EMG 808 without the emblem. Also, if you prefer the open pickup undressed, Frets on the Net has developed a structural housing that uses the EMG pickup route as a base that holds and adjusts the passive pickup in place. 

There are other considerations by the way for going to active to passive. Llke changing the 25k pots to 500k and upgrading to 33uF capacitors, in fact, probably a complete rewire is best including the jack that's tied to the battery. If your guitar was designed for actives you'll need to have them attach a ground lug to the bridge to avoid a ground loop. Although not universal, this may also include a small route if the manufacturer didn't cut one.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 13, 2011)

I know, and thanks, but I'm asking about the difference between EMG 808 and 808X. I'm not at all interested in going with passives at this point. It's not worth the cost and effort to me, and I have had good experiences with EMGs in 7-strings.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 13, 2011)

another active PU you should be looking into is the seymour duncan blackout. a lot of folks on here swopped their EMG 808's for them and were very satisfied. price is smiliar to the EMG.


----------



## Seventary (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe the X's are more passive sounding. More headroom.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 13, 2011)

Seeing as most everyone seems to have ignored the initial question... Yes, the X's sound more "organic" and in my opinion much better than the standard EMG's.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 13, 2011)

If it helps, Im going for a percussive chuggy sound, like Meshiggah Bleed. Which EMG would better suit that tone? I guess it's the stereotypical djent sound... I don't know I only listen to Meshuggah from that realm of music.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 14, 2011)

To install EMGs into the RGA8, would it be a direct swap or would I need to change out the electronics too? Will the mid toggle still work with the EMGs?


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> To install EMGs into the RGA8, would it be a direct swap or would I need to change out the electronics too? Will the mid toggle still work with the EMGs?



the emgs should fit the routing no problem. and yeah, you'd have to change the electronics with the ones they give you with the emgs. and no, the toggle will not work, it runs on AA batteries that the pickups run on, and emgs run on 9v. in any case, here is a better question. WHY in gods name would you want the mid scoop switch anyways??!


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 14, 2011)

stevo1 said:


> the emgs should fit the routing no problem. and yeah, you'd have to change the electronics with the ones they give you with the emgs. and no, the toggle will not work, it runs on AA batteries that the pickups run on, and emgs run on 9v. in any case, here is a better question. WHY in gods name would you want the mid scoop switch anyways??!


I'm not sure, I always keep it engaged. I've never installed active pickups or electronics before. I have a 7-sting RG but I had a shop do that for me since it also required routing, and I wasn't comfortable fooling around with actives. I was planning on doing this 8-string myself though. Would I also need to mod the battery cavity, since it's built for AAs? This is turning out to be a real pain. It seems like for the price of this guitar, a case, pair of EMGs, and work to install them, I could probably have bought a used 2228 instead, which comes with all that stock. Then again, I'm not big on basswood and prefer the RGA bod.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 15, 2011)

If I need to replace all the electronics for EMGs, wouldn't it be just as easy to get the Lundgren I want and go passive instead?

Also, could that mid switch could be modded into a kill switch without too much trouble?


----------



## Seventary (Mar 15, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> I'm not sure, I always keep it engaged. I've never installed active pickups or electronics before. I have a 7-sting RG but I had a shop do that for me since it also required routing, and I wasn't comfortable fooling around with actives. I was planning on doing this 8-string myself though. Would I also need to mod the battery cavity, since it's built for AAs? This is turning out to be a real pain. It seems like for the price of this guitar, a case, pair of EMGs, and work to install them, I could probably have bought a used 2228 instead, which comes with all that stock. Then again, I'm not big on basswood and prefer the RGA bod.



Cut the bottom out of the battery compartment.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 15, 2011)

Kali Yuga, I just wanted to remind you.... YOU CAN DO IT!!! 

It's just wood and wires, you will overcome! All the guides are online and if you need help, just yell. 

Saovi has thoughtfully and accurately put the whole thing down for yourself and all who need this thread in the future. Top Marks Saovi!

Re Lundgren m7 Vs. EMG 81/85...
I have both, albeit in quite different guitars, but both in B standard (7 string). They both sound GOOD. I sometimes tune the Lundgren guitar down to G (it's a baritone 7), well I did it once for recording. Sounds great. The guitar in my avatar is the lundgren equipped one. 

(I'm not a fan of tuning my guitar so low I can communicate with elephants)

 


If it's interesting I might do some samples. Let me know if anyone wants that(pm). The guitars are 6 string, tremel no, emg 81 85, tuned B with 60-12 and a 7 string baritone hand made custom from the trees of Endor with M7 and DiMarzio PAF 7, hardtail. I can tune the Lundgren down low, again, let me know what you want to hear.

If I played in a two guitar band, 1 guy with EMG, then the Lundgren would be worthwhile or if I wanted another tone for doubletracking (+1 why I have it) then worth the trouble. Otherwise, you'll probably get more mileage from taking a holiday with the $200(?) the Lundgren costs. 

good luck with your choices and don't be afraid of a soldering iron. If it doesn't work first time, work through and try again. You'll get it.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, I will order some EMG808Xs today and do it myself. I can look into Lundgrens later down the road. I can solder passive pickups and speakers, but actives seem like more trouble. I'll never learn if I don't jump right in though.

I need to find something to do with that mid toggle though.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 15, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Thanks, I will order some EMG808Xs today and do it myself. I can look into Lundgrens later down the road. I can solder passive pickups and speakers, but actives seem like more trouble. I'll never learn if I don't jump right in though.
> 
> I need to find something to do with that mid toggle though.


 the emgs have a solderless system so it shouldnt be trouble and nice picking the X's


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dan_Vacant said:


> the emgs have a solderless system so it shouldnt be trouble and nice picking the X's


 true.. i forgot about this. either way, they give you decent instructions, plus you have the internet here to help!


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seventary said:


> I believe the X's are more passive sounding. More headroom.





sell2792 said:


> Seeing as most everyone seems to have ignored the initial question... Yes, the X's sound more "organic" and in my opinion much better than the standard EMG's.



I was going to re-solidify those thoughts and say that yes, the X-series is by far the best thing EMG has come up with, especially on the 8-string. My ESP FM-408 came with the 808s and sounded too muddy. I replaced the bridge with the 808X and the sound and tone came right back. The low F# is still deep, but not muddy. The B and the rest of the strings sound equally clear and articulate. There IS more headroom and better passive pickup tone from them as well.



Kali Yuga said:


> I'm not sure, I always keep it engaged. I've never installed active pickups or electronics before. I have a 7-sting RG but I had a shop do that for me since it also required routing, and I wasn't comfortable fooling around with actives. I was planning on doing this 8-string myself though. Would I also need to mod the battery cavity, since it's built for AAs? This is turning out to be a real pain. It seems like for the price of this guitar, a case, pair of EMGs, and work to install them, I could probably have bought a used 2228 instead, which comes with all that stock. Then again, I'm not big on basswood and prefer the RGA bod.



As for making the install, it's easy. Just be sure to use a 10MM (I believe...) socket to take the nuts off the volume pot (and to put the new ones back on). And the solderless system is awesome. If need be, you can run just a single volume and leave the extra room in the control cavity for the 9V. And doing the work yourself instead of paying someone to do it will make you feel better in knowing how to do it for later on when you swap pickups on another guitar you have or for someone else. But yes, the X's are the way to go, especially for the tone and sound your looking for.

Good luck, and you can do it... Just be patient.


----------



## Faine (Mar 22, 2012)

But.. I have a noob question. I have a agile septor 827 with the stock cepheus in the neck and a BKP aftermath in the bridge... and I'm not really a fan of passive pickups and wanted to switch them out for EMG 808s or 808x... and was wondering if I just wanted to switch out the neck pickup for 1 808 I know i would have to drill out a small hole for a 9v battery cavity... but can i only hook up one 808 to the battery? or do I need to have one in the bridge position as well so both 808's are hooked up to the 9v battery like my Agile septor elite was??


----------



## Rook (Mar 23, 2012)

You can have one active and one passive pickup no problem, you just want to have a separate volume control for either as they require different impedance controls and putting them both through the same will make one sound awful.

You don't need to drill a hole for the battery, you can probably fit it in the control cavity.

My comments on the X-series, though it's already resolved, there's less low end, the high end is slight higher and sweeter and the mids more present. There is also more headroom, however you can give the standard EMG's more headroom simply by 18V modding them. 

I like the 81-X so much I'm actually debating getting a set, I can see them suiting me nicely and I've never been a fan or user of actives with the exception of the 808's in my RG2228 which were stock.


----------



## Faine (Mar 23, 2012)

So I should get two and put them in together huh. And would I need to replace the volume/tone nob too? For the ones the emgs come with?


----------



## Faine (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump, anyone? ^


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 25, 2012)

The 'X'


----------



## Faine (Mar 25, 2012)

Faine said:


> So I should get two and put them in together huh. And would I need to replace the volume/tone nob too? For the ones the emgs come with?



This question.


----------

